# Name Headaches!



## FutureSoaperstar (Jul 17, 2013)

So... I've had a HORRIBLE time comin up with a soap co. name. I plan to do small scale craft fairs, etc. local and for presents. I have did research, made batches, and tested samples *by lettin people use them* for the past few months. 

Now, I need a name. Here are a few ... what do ya'll think? I will also tell you a little about me so you may have other ideas..

Pure Serendipity
Bare Bars
Love's Labours Lather
Dirty Duck Soapery
Sea Turtle Soaps
Litehouse Lathers
Naked Savon
Teachey Soap Co.
Medieval Luxuries
Escentual Serenity
Bare Nekkid Beauty
Blackbeard's Beauty Soap Co.
Soaper Natural Soapery


About me:

Love literature: Even was thinkin about twists on book names
Love Shakespeare
Related (down the line to Edward Teach)
Teachey family name
ALL NATURAL (NO FO's or colorants that are not natural)
Only usin EO's oils etc. NO FO
SUPER DUPER crazy sensitive skin so I use myself as a test subject. (I started makin because of this)
Live near the ocean (Outer Banks, first fliht, nags head, kitty hawk, corolla
etc.

Any insite into the names or thouhts on other names would be HIHLY appreciated.

(Sorry my keyboard is oin nuts. ettin a new computer today yay)

Thnks aain 
:crazy:


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 17, 2013)

Define your niche and go from there.


----------



## FutureSoaperstar (Jul 17, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks but brain is fried and I can't decide. I make all natural soaps. That's my niche.


----------



## lsg (Jul 17, 2013)

Outer Banks Soap Co.

Desdemona's Delights


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 17, 2013)

Personally, I would never market my soap in such way. Natural is not defined by the FDA; so it's a meaningless term. Anyone can use it as they please.
Also, NoAH is chemically produced, oils and butters more often than not chemically extracted and chemical compounds are often added to EO's to ensure a steady quality.


Anyway; take your time. Testing for a few months is fairly short when it comes to soap making.
A name should fit you and your business like a glove and appeal to the people you want to target.
It's something no one other than you can decide on.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 17, 2013)

I like Pure Serendipity, it simple and easy to remember. You don't want a long or difficult to remember name.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 17, 2013)

Look at it from the customer's perspective, not your own. If the origin of your name is overly personal or otherwise has a rather obscure origin, most customers just won't get it. For example, only a person who knows French will understand that "Savon" relates to soap. In the US (I'm assuming you're from the US), that might be unrealistic.

Some of your names are humorous, slightly naughty, or have a nautical flavor. Do you want a lighthearted, funny theme to your business? Do you plan to sell to an alternative, open minded crowd or to fairly conventional folks? Do you live near the ocean? (edit: Duh, you did say that you do. Sorry.)

Do you expect to sell to a tourist crowd? A name that emphasizes your regional location or plays off of a regional name can be nice because folks like to buy souvenirs that remind them of their trip.

Do you expect to sell to a "crunchy" crowd? The emphasize the crunchiness of your soap by playing up the essential, natural, simple theme.

I'm not one to go for spelling a word differently than the norm -- Escentual vs Essential. I find myself wondering what Escentual really means. Why not use standard English rather than beat around the bush with a non-standard spelling? But that's just me -- YMMV.

Just some ideas and thoughts. If you're getting overwhelmed, then don't push it -- put the matter of choosing a name away for awhile until your mind becomes clear again.


----------



## Marilyna (Jul 17, 2013)

I agree with not using words spelled differently than expected.  You want people to find your website easily.  Also, I think if soap is your main product, you should have it in the company name.  That way the name itself is advertisement.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 17, 2013)

Dirty duck made me smile. 
I like names that are shorter, too the point and flow well.
The better it flows the easier it is to remember IMO. 
Not saying dirty duck is best, just that its sounds best to say and recall for me. 

'Bare bars' is too simple though and better for a type of bar you sell. Not your business name.


----------



## Paintguru (Jul 17, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> I like Pure Serendipity, it simple and easy to remember. You don't want a long or difficult to remember name.



Agreed.  I had a hard time thinking up a name for my future microbiz as well.  I like Pure Serendipity because it doesn't have "soaps" or "soapworks" in it.  It could expand into a nice brand in the future.


----------



## houseofwool (Jul 17, 2013)

I dunno about using serendipity in the company name.  There are going to be loads of people who can't spell it and since it means "happy surprise", to me mean it signifies luck not skill is the selling point of the soap.


----------



## houseofwool (Jul 17, 2013)

I would do something like Teachey Soapworks.  But, then again, when I sold purses, the company name was "bagatelle".  My sister sells aprons as "Not your Mother's Apron" and I am making custom soaps for her as "Not Your Mother's Soap".


----------



## heartsong (Jul 17, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> I like Pure Serendipity, it simple and easy to remember. You don't want a long or difficult to remember name.


 
serendipity soapery
serendipity soap works...I like serendipity, too!

and it will be a happy surprise that they found your soaps!


----------



## Birdie Wife (Jul 17, 2013)

Around here people really like things with a local connection so if this also applies to you then I would go with something based on your area like Ocean Naturals or Smugglers Cove. I also like Mucky Duck


----------



## FutureSoaperstar (Jul 17, 2013)

*Thanks all!*

Thanks all 

Love the feedback.

So far Pure Serendipity
Serendipity Soapworks
Mucky Duck Soaps
and
Teachey Soaps 

are my #1 faves as well as 

Lihthouse Lathers
and 
Kitty Hawk Klean


----------



## Fabius (Jul 17, 2013)

I like "Escentual Serenity". Try to say that 10 times fast! 

Sea Turtle may upset people because they may think that's one of the ingredients. :shock: 

Dirty Duck and Blackbeard's conjuror up images that may not be helpful selling soap.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 17, 2013)

Fabius said:


> Sea Turtle may upset people because they may think that's one of the ingredients. :shock:
> 
> Dirty Duck and Blackbeard's conjuror up images that may not be helpful selling soap.



 haha! Both made me chuckle. Good points.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 17, 2013)

Are you going to stick with only soaps? If not and there is a possibility of branching out later on, I wouldn't do a 'soapworks', 'lathers', etc.


----------



## robtr31 (Jul 17, 2013)

ugly duckling soapworks 

everyone nows how that ends , like a swan


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 17, 2013)

fyi that someone already has the domain serendipity soapworks so wouldn't suggest that one.
They are also on Etsy under that name.


----------



## 100%Natural (Jul 17, 2013)

Mucky Duck is great!  Catchy and super easy to remember.  As someone who is terrible with names I would not forget that one.


----------

